# User Manual/Instructions for Hymer B544, 1992



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi
My partner and I have just bought our first motorhome (1992, Hymer B544). She's old and needs a good clean, but we cant wait to take our first trip out with her.

Does anyone know how/where we can obtain a Hymer B544 User Mmanual, in English? 

Thanks


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Hymer manual*

 If you contact Hymer in Germany stating the model, year etc, they will send you a manual in English! That's what we did anyway...

Sundial


----------



## mobilediscos (May 23, 2010)

Hi 

I live in Preston and I have just bought a 1992 Hymer B544 and mine did not come with a user manual. Can you help?

Kind Regards

William


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi William, 

Welcome aboard.

I had a 1993 544 for a number of years and although I don't have a manual I may be able to help with some of your questions. Just ask.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Usually, apart from the main control panel which back then were pretty simple to figure out, it'll be appliances you need help with so we need to know the make and model of those, and sometimes a picture will help too.

Just ask.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome to MHF...

...and a nice thread resurrection from 2011 btw


----------



## jamie.east (4 mo ago)

ronsue said:


> Hi
> My partner and I have just bought our first motorhome (1992, Hymer B544). She's old and needs a good clean, but we cant wait to take our first trip out with her.
> 
> Does anyone know how/where we can obtain a Hymer B544 User Mmanual, in English?
> ...


----------



## jamie.east (4 mo ago)

Hi, I also own a Hymer and there are two excellent Facebook groups for Hymer owners with thousands of members - Classic Hymers and Classic Hymers Technical. Each has files sections with more than you would ever want to know, including manuals. Plus a very helpful community. 
James


----------

